# Mavericks : visionnage PDF sur Safari



## Ateck (17 Novembre 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon petit problème, je suis passé sous Mavericks hier, et depuis je ne peux plus visionner des PDF qui sont sur le internet directement sur Safari, je suis obligé de passer par un autre type de plate-forme (exemple, Firefox).

Avez-vous une solution ?

PS: j'ai cherché sur le forum et sur internet mais je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre mon problème malgré les réponses que j'ai trouvées...

Matériel : Macbook pro 15" / OSX Mavericks

Merci =D


----------



## gmaa (17 Novembre 2013)

Ayant sélectionné un fichier PDF ; Click droit ; Lire les informations ; Ouvrir avec ; Tout modifier


----------



## Ateck (17 Novembre 2013)

Pardon je ne suis mal expliqué, lors de recherche sur Safari, certain lien sont des PDF, et avant je pouvais les visionner directement sur Safari et ensuite les télécharger si besoin mais maintenant quand je clic sur les liens en question, la page reste noir et le PDF ne s'affiche pas.


----------



## gmaa (17 Novembre 2013)

Exemple (lien).


----------



## da capo (17 Novembre 2013)

Ateck a dit:


> Pardon je ne suis mal expliqué, lors de recherche sur Safari, certain lien sont des PDF, et avant je pouvais les visionner directement sur Safari et ensuite les télécharger si besoin mais maintenant quand je clic sur les liens en question, la page reste noir et le PDF ne s'affiche pas.



Dans la fenêtre noire, tu n'as pas de bouton te demandant d'accepter le chargement du pdf ?


----------



## Ateck (17 Novembre 2013)

Non pas du tout, je n'ai rien qui s'affiche, juste un pop-up de safari qui me demande de me fier ou non à cette page (il le fait pour tt les PDF sur internet), avant je n'avais rien à faire, il y avais une visionneuse directement intégré à safari, mais il ne semble plus fonctionner la ou à simplement disparu ..


----------



## Locke (17 Novembre 2013)

Ateck a dit:


> Non pas du tout, je n'ai rien qui s'affiche, juste un pop-up de safari qui me demande de me fier ou non à cette page (il le fait pour tt les PDF sur internet), avant je n'avais rien à faire, il y avais une visionneuse directement intégré à safari, mais il ne semble plus fonctionner la ou à simplement disparu ..



As-tu installé Adobe Acrobat ?

J'ai eu la blague sous Mavericks avec Adobe Acrobat XI Pro, et il faut aller *Macintosh HD/Bibliothèque/Internet Plugs-Ins* et ne pas effacer _(on ne sait jamais)_, mais déplacer 3 fichiers...

- AdobeAAMDetect.plugin
- AdobePDFViewer.plugin
- AdobePDFViewerNPAPI.plugin

dans un dossier facilement repérable. Je les ai mis dans Documents et dans un dossier *Plugins désactivés Internet Plug-ins* et depuis tous les .pdf en ligne via internet sont accessibles en lecture.


----------



## Ateck (17 Novembre 2013)

Oui j'ai également Acrobat Pro (la dernière version), j'ai déplacé les 3 fichiers dans un autre dossier et supprimer ceux dans le fichier de base mais cela n'a pas fonctionner ...

Une autre solution ? ^^


----------



## Ateck (18 Novembre 2013)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution, j'ai supprimé les pluging pdf et acrobat puis ensuite dans les préférence acrobat j'ai décoché la case pour le blocage des pdf sur internet !

Merci !

PS : Sujet fini.


----------



## Locke (18 Novembre 2013)

Ateck a dit:


> C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution, j'ai supprimé les pluging pdf et acrobat puis ensuite dans les préférence acrobat j'ai décoché la case pour le blocage des pdf sur internet !
> 
> Merci !
> 
> PS : Sujet fini.



C'est la procédure qui est en bas de cette page... Aide d'Acrobat | Affichage d'un fichier PDF dans un navigateur | Acrobat, Reader XI

Sinon, au début de ton message dans Outils de la discussion, passe ton message en RESOLU.


----------



## Ludo59X (27 Janvier 2014)

J'ai supprimé le fichier:AdobePDFViewerNPAPL.plugin qui est dans: *Macintosh/bibliothéque/Internetplug-ins/AdobePDFViewerNPAPL.plugin*
et tout à fonctionné.


----------



## Locke (27 Janvier 2014)

Ludo59X a dit:


> J'ai supprimé le fichier:AdobePDFViewerNPAPL.plugin qui est dans: *Macintosh/bibliothéque/Internetplug-ins/AdobePDFViewerNPAPL.plugin*
> et tout à fonctionné.



C'est bien, mais on ne supprime jamais rien, on mets de coté dans un dossier explicite tel ou tel fichier, c'est plus sûr.

Si dans le temps, tu as des problèmes et que le dit fichier est demandé, tu vas faire comment puisque tu l'as effacé ? Gros malin va.


----------



## FrançoisMacG (28 Janvier 2014)

D'autant qu'un passage dans _Safari > Préférences > Sécurité > Modules internet > Réglages des sites web > Adobe Reader_ résoud souvent le "problème".


----------

